# T-Wags Havanese?



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, I need some feedback from anyone who has gotten pups from this breeder. Tim seems to have an excellent reputation, but he has a lot of dogs and I need to know if he does things right.

He has a 7 month old pup I'm interested in, and may go to see this weekend.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

There was a forum member with a t-wags pup, but I don't remember who it was. I do remember that she was very happy with Tim.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard good things about t-wags and Tim.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

This breeder has a couple of available older dogs. He seems to have a lot of puppies so I don't know if he's a good breeder but it's worth a try. http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I always wonder about the sites that offer so many different breeds....


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

KSC said:


> I always wonder about the sites that offer so many different breeds....


I do too. It's a serious undertaking just doing one breed well.

But thanks to anyone for any tips.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I shouldn't have looked in the nursery. Man, I'd sure like to take one of those home!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

People say really good things about Tim and he is very active in the show world. It is not unusual for a active show breeder to have many breeding females and a few (usually not as many studs) a show breeder is not breeding them all at once, some are show, some are resting. Also when you go for a visit there may be even more dogs such as retired dogs. It just means People like Tim are will and have more money and time to devote to their hobby/passion. We have some excellent breeders on the forum and if they are to far they may know someone closer.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Please Please stay away from Cornerstone!
I don't remember hearing anything bad about Tim at T-Wags-
I think it's always worth a visit to check out for yourself! You should know if you feel comfortable getting a dog from him after you visit.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so with Katie about being comfortable. I did PM you so please look at your messages.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Please Please stay away from Cornerstone!
> I don't remember hearing anything bad about Tim at T-Wags-
> I think it's always worth a visit to check out for yourself! You should know if you feel comfortable getting a dog from him after you visit.


as suspected on Cornerstone....


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, everybody. It's not easy making a good choice, especially with an adult dog.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

You will find the right dog I'm sure!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry about giving the link to cornerstone! It did look a little fishy to me to.:suspicious:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

butterscoth28 said:


> Sorry about giving the link to cornerstone! It did look a little fishy to me to.:suspicious:


When I joined this forum about a year ago I wouldn't have known to be suspicious of such sites..I've learned so much this past year. Don't worry about it...that's why we're here!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I purchased Eli from a breeder of several related breeds so she has a lot of dogs too. This was not the intimate, in-home breeder many have purchased pups from. However, I will say that although it wasn't "intimate" she was very knowledgable about breeding quality dogs and her facilities are excellent. Knowing what I know now, thanks to this forum, I think the one thing that *might* be a weak point with larger breeders is socialization with people. While my breeder spent time with the puppies they do not grow up in her house and spend most of their time with their mom and siblings. However, socialization has not been an issue with Eli because that's something that I feel is ongoing and improves with time if done early and consistently.

Maybe I got lucky with Eli because he's an awesome dog in all respects. All we had to go by before we got him was his picture and her description of his personality. While what happened in his first 11 weeks was important, I sort of feel what I do is even more important.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I was looking and searching for quite awhile and cornerstone is actually IN my area code!! I never did go meet them though... can someone fill me in a little as to why one should stay away from them?? Because they have mutliple breeeds? the sheer # of puppies??


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have specifics on why....what I have learned is the breeders you want to find are the ones that exist for the betterment of the breed - they health test, are choosy on placing, have guarantees etc. For me..when I see multiple breeds and lot's of puppies it feels much more commercial...I wonder if they can really know every breed and its standards and it starts to feel like it could be less ideal....


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

KSC said:


> I don't have specifics on why....what I have learned is the breeders you want to find are the ones that exist for the betterment of the breed - they health test, are choosy on placing, have guarantees etc. For me..when I see multiple breeds and lot's of puppies it feels much more commercial...I wonder if they can really know every breed and its standards and it starts to feel like it could be less ideal....


Well said, and it's not just about how well they know each breed and standards, but how well do they know their individual dogs? How much attention can they give to each of those puppies? How well do they know the puppies? And I guarantee you, all those dogs are not sleeping with the breeder every night, as Mojo's breeder's dogs are.

As an example, I asked one breeder whether or not an 8 month old pup he had was completely housetrained, and he couldn't tell me for sure. He said with so many dogs all running for the doggie door in the morning, when there was an accident it wasn't easy to tell who did it. I didn't like that.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good point..Kipling was in a home with one litter - he was part of the family...he had 3 siblings. That was his start to life and I liked that. But I got lucky..I had no idea about any of this until I started coming here. Now I know much better...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Cornerstone doesn't health test, and they have a piss poor health "guarantee". RUN.



http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/deposit/havanese.html said:


> HEALTH GUARANTEE: We will provide you with a written guarantee indicating that your puppy is in good health to the best of our knowledge, all shots and wormings will be up to date and free from obvious health conditions or defects at the time of transfer to you. To validate this guarantee, you must have your puppy examined by a Veterinarian within 72 hours of acquiring your puppy. We will also provide you with a health record including the exact dates and types of shots and wormings your puppy has received. You must provide the vet with this medical record for continuing care and the vaccinations needed for your puppy to stay healthy to be properly scheduled. If there is found to be a serious incurable health condition or defect, the puppy and the written vet statement must be returned to us immediately, at Customers expense. If a puppy must be returned to us, it will be exchanged with one of equal value, if one is available, or money will be refunded within a reasonable period of time. Should you neglect to take your puppy and medical record to the vet for this exam, you will accept immediate and full responsibility for its health. All vet bills are the responsibility of the Customer.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cornerstone also doesn't appear to show their dogs, none of their adults are listed on their website and there are always soooo many puppies. Also, $1,800.00 for untested, unshown dogs!!!! Can we say PROFIT!!!!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

So sorry, again! I didn't know how bad they were.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

butterscoth28 said:


> So sorry, again! I didn't know how bad they were.


Don't worry, you've got nothing to be sorry for.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, considering we drove nearly 10 hrs to get Tillie and Cornerstone is within an hour of us... when I was deep in my hunt for a Hav, I thankfully knew to stay away from them! I always found it suspicious when the adults weren't listed...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Potty training is not that big of issue for me (it's nice), all dogs are different and even housetrained adults need a adjustment period. What is important to me is health testing of the parents and I don't mean taking all the pups for a look see at the local vet. Also I want to know who the parents are and see there pedigree before hand. It is also nice to see where some of their puppies have gone and if any are being currently shown. I have two rescues now one who has many health issues currently and from the day I brought him home, the other is healthy. What I will to accept in a rescue is not what I want for a dog I'm going to purchase. I just want them to come from healthy stock from the start.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We got our Cooper from Tim at T-Wags. He was great to deal with and Cooper is the most awesome dog. My wife Donna began talking to Tim on the phone and after many conversations and a lot of research we decided to move forward with Tim. We were going to have Cooper Shipped up but then Tim said that for that for just a little bit more we could purchase a ticket for him and he would take Cooper on as a carry on. We weren’t too keen on the whole shipping thing anyway so we jumped at that option. It was a good thing because Tim said he didn’t like the flight too much, he vomited once, poor little guy…
It was cool at the airport too because our kids had signs made for Cooper’s arrival and then Tim just came walking up with our new baby!! After we had some fun there we headed to baggage claim where Tim pulled his suit case out and proceeded to give us all sorts of toys and food and even his favorite hand towel which he loved to play with{and still does}. The coolest thing was the three ring binder that he gave us which was filled with general breed info, medical info, great suggestions on how to handle all sorts of behaviors and other stuff. It also had pictures of his parents and their medical histories as well as their pedigree’s. All of Cooper’s medical history was there as well and there was even several pictures of Cooper from when he was first born up to the present. 
It’s been two years since and Cooper is a very happy and healthy little doggie. His temperament is perfect. Tim selected the perfect pup for us. We still stay in touch with Tim, sending him pictures and asking questions when needed and he’s always been there. We got Cooper when he was five months old so the situation sounds similar to ours. 
Good luck and if you have any questions please feel free to PM us anytime.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

What a great story and experience! Thanks for sharing it...now all we need is a picture of Cooper!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Donna & Brian. You are the ones I was thinking of that Tim brought your puppy to you - that was great! Sounds like he is an excellent and caring breeder.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I looked at Tim's website and it is just lovely  And that is so awesome that he not only flew with your puppy but that he brought all of those things along. That is a clear indication of how much he loves his dogs and that just makes my heart soar! 

andra


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Yea Tim is the best and he definitely loves his pups. He calls all of the pups his babies. I think he still calls Coop his baby.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy you told your experience with Tim. I do not know him personally, but I have heard very good things and when I have talked about all the breeders I looked at for my second dog, I did not talk about all the shows here in the South and up North I went to and hung out before finding one. After you find a breeder you like/love you need to find the dog a good breeder can help with this. Dog shows have lots of dead time and people love to talk about their breed. Yogi is a rescue but we feel in love with the breed, are second dog we had some control and health and temperment were the most important things. You never know what fate will bring, you can stack the deck a bit.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do remember that story. You can't say anything better about a breeder than loving his babies so much that he hand delivers them so they won't be traumatized.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I do remember that story. You can't say anything better about a breeder than loving his babies so much that he hand delivers them so they won't be traumatized.


Well, you could say that the breeder refuses to ship puppies at all...as many won't. Anyway, I get the impression Tim is a good breeder. I decided he wouldn't be the best fit for me, but that's a personal thing. He is a large scale breeder, which is not really what I wanted, and there were some other things that weren't right for our family.

Thanks to everybody for their input here.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Too bad the fit wasn't right for you. He has beautiful Havanese and he was great to work with. Good luck


----------

